# Installing Pot Lighting into existing popcorn ceiling



## Kelly29 (Mar 6, 2011)

Hello,
We have popcorn ceiling which we are going to cover with a thin layer of new drywall because we want to install potlighting (no existing circuits).
Does anyone have any advise when it comes to tricks with hanging the new lights and has anyone just cut slits in the old drywall to run new electrical?


----------



## rubberhead (Mar 3, 2011)

What is on top of exsisting drywall? attic? Another floor? Cutting a slit into the drywall is not an acceptable way to run wire. You can cut a chase out of the drywall (12" wide would be good) and run the new wire through the joists. It won't be much more work.


----------



## iminaquagmire (Jul 10, 2010)

You cannot just cut slits in the existing drywall as it leaves the wire too close to the new ceiling (not protected from puncture). Personally I would take out the existing ceiling if its not too large. This will give you the opportunity to not only properly run new wiring, but also to install new construction recessed housings, and also to give a better surface to attach your new drywall to. No need to find and mark out all the joists if they're exposed for you to see.


----------



## rubberhead (Mar 3, 2011)

iminaquagmire said:


> You cannot just cut slits in the existing drywall as it leaves the wire too close to the new ceiling (not protected from puncture). Personally I would take out the existing ceiling if its not too large. This will give you the opportunity to not only properly run new wiring, but also to install new construction recessed housings, and also to give a better surface to attach your new drywall to. No need to find and mark out all the joists if they're exposed for you to see.


 
Agreed


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

With an evenly dispersed lighting setup, you can use the holes of the recessed lights as ways to cut holes in the joists to run wires for the lighting. Barring that, cut wide paths in the sheetrock, as previously discussed, to give you access to the joists.
You can use the pieces cut out to patch back the holes. Since you're skimming over the top with another layer, you won't need to do any taping.
Ron


----------



## rubberhead (Mar 3, 2011)

Also, reno potlights are available and don't require a box. You wire them up and slip the entire unit into the drywall, then tighten two screws which clamps the fixture down. 

Try to drill through the joists as close as possible to the center. Like iminaquagmire mentioned if you run the wires right behind the surface, in the future someone might try to cut out some drywall or hang something and hit the wires.


----------



## JCarsten (Jul 6, 2010)

Figure out which way your floor joists run first, to either avoid or at least minimize the number of holes that need to be cut. Also if you have open web joists (truss style), you should be able to run the wire without cutting any holes. Just cut the hole for the recessed lights first.
You may get lucky and find out you don't need to cut any holes to run the wire- happens every so often...


----------



## Kelly29 (Mar 6, 2011)

*Thank you ALL*

Thank you all very much. The thought of someone coming by after and hitting wire is something that is very obvious and one which I never thought. The entire area is 700 square feet (living room and kitchen). Having said that, I think that our best bet is to cut out strips that run horizontal to the joists and then patch and then cover with new drywall (just trying to avoid having to replace entire ceiling).
This is why this site is so great and why I really should not listen to my Dad (sorry Dad...love you lots...but :wink
Here is to safe electrical install...:thumbsup:


----------



## Kelly29 (Mar 6, 2011)

The ceiling is between the first and second floor. Very good advise which we will take to the "ceiling".
Cheers


----------

